# Lib Tech/Oakley Outerwear Durability ?



## KBNYY (Jan 8, 2012)

I saw a jacket that I liked online and it happened to be a Lib Tech Recycler, I've never heard anything about their outerwear so I am just seeing if perhaps any of you have and could attest to their durability. 

I also saw some pants that I also liked on OakelyVault, should I be wary of Oakley outerwear as well?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

My daughter has a few pieces of Oakley outerwear, it's all quality stuff and she's been very pleased.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Oakley outerwear is pretty bomber, I've got a number of jackets and gloves that are holding up well


----------



## KBNYY (Jan 8, 2012)

Appreciate it, I thought I had read something about the Oakley pants ripping, but first hand knowledge from people is always the best. Thanks


----------



## mrmidWest (Sep 26, 2011)

I have had the same pair of Oakley pants for about 4 seasons now, and they seem bulletproof to me. The only thing thats happened to them is a one of the back pocket snap buttons came out.


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

oakley makes good coats. had one a few years back and it was pretty solid. well made. did eventually come apart at the seams from wearing it daily


----------



## onji (Jan 28, 2011)

:thumbsup:I've got a pair of insulated Oakley pants. They're pretty warm in weather as low as -15C, and they shed heat well considering how warm they are. Waterproofing is great for general riding, but they get a little damp if I'm camping in the back country or spending significant hours in knee-deep+ powder. Build quality is pretty tight so far, it's my first season in them so I can't quite say bomb-proof but I'm sure I've grazed a few trees with them.

Best part was I got 'em for about 100 USD on SAC


----------



## KBNYY (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks that puts my fears to rest enough to pull the trigger, appreciate the responses


----------

